# [solved]gensplash not working

## classic2005

hi 

i install gentoo 2005.0 with gentoo-sources 2.6.11-r3

and use gensplash as thes(http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash)

but when i reboot nothing show

and this my log messege:

gentoo BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000008000000 (usable)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo 128MB LOWMEM available.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo On node 0 totalpages: 32768

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Normal zone: 28672 pages, LIFO batch:7

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo DMI 2.2 present.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Allocating PCI resources starting at 08000000 (gap: 08000000:f7ff0000)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Built 1 zonelists

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo fbsplash: silent

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo fbsplash: theme emergence

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01101000)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Initializing CPU#0

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Detected 551.412 MHz processor.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Using tsc for high-res timesource

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Memory: 123196k/131072k available (3914k kernel code, 7432k reserved, 1230k data, 216k init, 0k highmem)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Calibrating delay loop... 1085.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=542720)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU serial number disabled.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Intel machine check architecture supported.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo CPU: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 03

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo checking if image is initramfs... it is

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Freeing initrd memory: 589k freed

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 16

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3b0, last bus=1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Using configuration type 1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo SCSI subsystem initialized

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver hub

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo audit(1123741489.370:0): initialized

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo inotify device minor=63

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 96M

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo input: PC Speaker

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo parport0: irq 7 detected

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo io scheduler noop registered

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo io scheduler anticipatory registered

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo io scheduler deadline registered

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo io scheduler cfq registered

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo nbd: registered device at major 43

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PPP BSD Compression module registered

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 24

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PIIX4: chipset revision 1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide0...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hda: ST320410A, ATA DISK drive

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdb: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide1...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8481B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdd: ATAPI CD ROM DRIVE 50X MAX, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide2...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide3...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide4...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide5...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hda: max request size: 128KiB

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(33)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hda: cache flushes not supported

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 > hda3 hda4

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdb: max request size: 128KiB

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdb: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdb: cache flushes supported

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hdd: ATAPI 50X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo libata version 1.10 loaded.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0e.0

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0xe000

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo USB Mass Storage support registered.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0c.0

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ALSA device list:

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo #0: Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xe400, irq 5

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 2

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 17

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Aug 11 06:25:17 gentoo FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Aug 11 06:25:19 gentoo init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Aug 11 06:25:49 gentoo gdm(pam_unix)[6419]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 11 06:25:50 gentoo (root-6469): starting (version 2.8.1), pid 6469 user 'root'

Aug 11 06:25:50 gentoo (root-6469): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Aug 11 06:25:50 gentoo (root-6469): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Aug 11 06:25:50 gentoo (root-6469): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Aug 11 06:26:06 gentoo (root-6469): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0

what i can do ? plz help meLast edited by classic2005 on Mon Aug 15, 2005 12:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## evster

when you say nothing shows, do you mean you don't even get to your bootloader screen?

----------

## classic2005

no i can see my bootloader screen and log to my gentoo linux  but i can't see my gensplash like livecd

my bootloader is lilo and i have gentoo linux and winxp.

----------

## evster

Can you post your lilo config for me?

----------

## classic2005

hi i am sorry for late this is my lilo:

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=300

default=winxp

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda3

append ="video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

initrd =/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

other=/dev/hdb1

label=winxp

table=/dev/hdb

map-drive=0x80 to=0x81

map-drive=0x81 to=0x80

thank you .

----------

## evster

Can you try running it in verbose mode and see if you get anything.

So change 

```
append ="video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

to 

```
append ="video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=verbose,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

Let me know if you can see anything with these settings.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not an initial installation problem, but a post-installation issue.

----------

## classic2005

hi evster

i change to verbose mode and same as silent mode

----------

## evster

Ok, I think the first thing we should try is to see if framebuffer without the boot splash is working.  I think you can do this by removing your initrd and your splash line.

You should be able to see output, but it will be in a framebuffer, there won't be any images.

----------

## evster

Could you also post your kernel config for me too.

Its /usr/src/linux/config I beleive.

----------

## classic2005

hi

i do as you say and the result is same 

and i remove the all command append="video=vesafb.............................."

and the result is same 

this is my messege log:

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #6 Thu Aug 11 23:07:01 EEST 2005

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000008000000 (usable)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo 128MB LOWMEM available.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo On node 0 totalpages: 32768

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Normal zone: 28672 pages, LIFO batch:7

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo DMI 2.2 present.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Allocating PCI resources starting at 08000000 (gap: 08000000:f7ff0000)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Built 1 zonelists

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303 video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01101000)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Initializing CPU#0

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Detected 551.412 MHz processor.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Using tsc for high-res timesource

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Memory: 123788k/131072k available (3914k kernel code, 6840k reserved, 1230k data, 216k init, 0k highmem)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Calibrating delay loop... 1085.44 BogoMIPS (lpj=542720)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU serial number disabled.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Intel machine check architecture supported.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo CPU: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 03

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 16

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3b0, last bus=1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Using configuration type 1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo SCSI subsystem initialized

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver hub

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo audit(1123965485.512:0): initialized

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo inotify device minor=63

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 96M

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo input: PC Speaker

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo parport0: irq 7 detected

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo io scheduler noop registered

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo io scheduler anticipatory registered

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo io scheduler deadline registered

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo io scheduler cfq registered

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo nbd: registered device at major 43

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PPP BSD Compression module registered

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 24

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PIIX4: chipset revision 1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide0...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hda: ST320410A, ATA DISK drive

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdb: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide1...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8481B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdd: ATAPI CD ROM DRIVE 50X MAX, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide2...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide3...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide4...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Probing IDE interface ide5...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hda: max request size: 128KiB

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(33)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hda: cache flushes not supported

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 > hda3 hda4

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdb: max request size: 128KiB

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdb: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdb: cache flushes supported

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hdd: ATAPI 50X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo libata version 1.10 loaded.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0e.0

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0xe000

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo USB Mass Storage support registered.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0c.0

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ALSA device list:

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo #0: Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xe400, irq 5

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 2

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo NET: Registered protocol family 17

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Aug 13 20:38:36 gentoo FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Aug 13 20:38:37 gentoo init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Aug 13 20:39:08 gentoo gdm(pam_unix)[6430]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 13 20:39:09 gentoo (root-6516): starting (version 2.8.1), pid 6516 user 'root'

Aug 13 20:39:09 gentoo (root-6516): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Aug 13 20:39:09 gentoo (root-6516): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Aug 13 20:39:09 gentoo (root-6516): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Aug 13 20:39:25 gentoo (root-6516): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0

----------

## evster

Can you post your kernel config for me?? Not the log.

----------

## nixnut

Post the output of grep FB_ /usr/src/linux/.config instead

----------

## evster

I can't believe I didn't notice this earlier...

You have 

```
append ="video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

initrd =/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 
```

I think the newest verison of splashutils doesn't actually have the emergence theme.

So to build your initrd you should instead to the following

```
cd /etc/splash

splash_initramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 Emergance
```

And then change your append line to read

```
append ="video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=silent,theme:Emergance CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

Try that out first and see if it helps, if it doesn't then do what nixnut said. *nixnut wrote:*   

> Post the output of grep FB_ /usr/src/linux/.config instead

 

----------

## classic2005

hi 

i am sorry for late

ido what you said:

splash_initramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 Emergance

then:

-bash: splash_initramfs: command not found

so i do:

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 Emergance

then:

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - Emergance

Warning: config file for theme 'Emergance', resolution 1024x768 does not exist!

o Creating initramfs image..

then in my lilo.conf i do:

append ="video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 quiet splash=silent,theme:Emergance CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

then:

/sbin/lilo

and reboot the result is same again.

so i tray with gentoo theme the result is same again.

this is my fbconfig:

grep FB_ /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

and this is my all kernel config:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

# Thu Aug 11 23:05:45 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=y

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=864

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## evster

Did you go into /etc/splash directory before running splash_geninitramfs?

----------

## classic2005

yes i did

but the theme name in /etc/splash

is emergence  not Emergance

----------

## evster

ok, so it must be a different version then I have.

----------

## evster

Ok, so build your initrd's the way you did before.  I see you have framebuffer logo support on in your kernel.  You need to turn this off.

----------

## classic2005

hi

i turn off framebuffer logo support 

and rebuild my kernel and the result is same.

----------

## evster

Hmmm....I am stumped then.  So what exactly is the output when you build your initrd?

----------

## classic2005

Creating directory structure.. 

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper.. 

o Copying themes.. 

- emergence 

o Creating initramfs image..

----------

## evster

Wow, I am out of ideas, sorry...

----------

## classic2005

hi

thanke you for all supporting

----------

## classic2005

hi 

it is solved when i edit lilo.conf to like this:

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=300

default=winxp

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda3

vga=792

append="splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768

other=/dev/hdb1

label=winxp

table=/dev/hdb

map-drive=0x80 to=0x81

map-drive=0x81 to=0x80

but i whant to ask why?!

and when the system boot in silent mode it switched in verbose mode before gdm loading so is 

this normal or what?

thank you.

----------

